# getting Endoscopy done



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys,I am getting Endoscopy done soon(The check up that in get in the mouth if i am correct).What do they do in this procedure?? Do they put you to sleep and do you feel any pain???I have never had anything done in my life so i am a little jumpy...


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

One of the easiest scoping of the stomach procedures, you will not feel any pain or discomfort. I would rather have a endoscopy than a barium swallow. But each test is useful. The IV med will put you in a light sleep and you will not remember the procedure. Char


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im with you char id rather have the endoscopy procedure done i hate the barium meals


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

With my endoscopy I was allowed to wear a tank top and comfortable pants (under the hospital gown) during the procedure, which was a nice change from the colonscopy. I was not allowed to eat or drink anything the day of the procedure. They'll give you an IV with some sort of medication - mine was demerol, and I was out for the entire thing. The demerol made me somewhat loopy when I came to - When my mom came into the recovery area, I shouted across the room "Mom, they let me keep my pants this time!". I spent the rest of the day at home, just tired out from the medication, but I don't react as well to anesthesia as others.


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Cheers thanks guys, so it's basically like your very sleeply afterwards thats about it?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi sunny yep you might feel a wee bit sleepy but the next day youll be back to normal


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

So i'm basically going to have a after affect of pot hehe.


----------



## 18486 (Jan 22, 2006)

Has that surgery helped anyone here? I think it might be a rip off. I dont think anything will help me exept try to live a stress free life as much as I can and eat right. By right of course I mean pasta everyday!! Gee, fun........


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Well i had mine done yesterday, waiting for results. I feel light headed and have a little wierd headache, is that normal??? What can i do to make it better?


----------



## 19651 (Feb 6, 2006)

I had the endoscopy done last week. I found out my results on saturday for it. It is a big help. I went through both the barium test where you drink and a barium enema, not to mention a ton of blood tests and none of that showed anything was wrong. I found out through the endoscopy that I have a hiatal hernia and GERD.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome mikayla


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

I will be going on the weekend the results but the doctor that did the endoscopy said that he didn't see anything wrong


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

At least you know that theres noting seriously wrong sunny, how are you doing anyways?


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

My body does not take any diary product...I don't know if thats good news or bad???


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

not so good sunny, can you take soya products instead? i cant take dairy foods so changed to soya milk, yoghurts etc, and have noticed a big change..


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes i think i can, not 100% yet.. It has not been long seen i have discovered this.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

youll get there sunny.. take care


----------



## 18914 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone - I am in the midst of changing over to some soy products....Also I love cereal and have changed to eating cereal with cranberry juice...pretty good. I am also looking for soy yogert products. 9-weeks ago I also had total hysterectamy and was told to keep my calcium up and now no mlik products at all and with the diet change - OH what a change...Ann


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

hmmmmm cranberry ahhhhhh have to try it out, but i'm good with soy milk for now...How do you think i feel i loved my cheeseeeeee


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi tired i also take soya milk yoghurts etc i love it, but its not to everyones taste


----------



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Gardentime1:One of the easiest scoping of the stomach procedures, you will not feel any pain or discomfort. I would rather have a endoscopy than a barium swallow. But each test is useful. The IV med will put you in a light sleep and you will not remember the procedure. Char


I had the swallow Tuesday and YUCK!!! I had the colonscopy 3 yrs ago. In 3 weeks, will be the thing down the throat.


----------

